# 8th Ed. Hellbrute Load Out



## Jolnir

As much as I read about 40k, I have yet to play a game. Joining a local Escalation League, and am running a joint Nurgle and Death Guard force.

I need some reasonable guns for anti-vehicle shenanigans added to this list, and want to run a Hellbrute when we get to 1000pts.

What should I use for equipment? Thinking of maybe adding Twin Lascannons for one arm, as I don't have any big guns elsewhere.


----------



## Shandathe

Yeah, if you need big anti-vehicle guns the Twin Lascannon is your weapon of choice, as you'll most likely be able to hit the entire board from where you start it. That having been said, I'm not sure kitting a Helbrute for ranged is the way to go. 

But I should leave proper Helbrute equipping to actual Chaos players


----------



## Daemon Child

Taking note of the crazed rule, I think it is entirely worth giving a helbrute both a ranged weapon and a melee weapon. You potentially get extra shots or extra attacks every time someone wounds it so it is worth being equipped for both scenarios.


----------



## Roganzar

Honestly the basic Helbrute loadout, Multi-melta and Helbrute fist is a good choice because of the Crazed rule.


> *Crazed*: At the end of any phase in which this model suffers any unsaved wounds or mortal wounds, roll a D6. On a roll of 6, this model immediately makes a shooting attack as if it were your Shooting phase if there are no enemies within 1", or piles in and fights as if it were the Fight phase if there are enemies within 1". If there is no visible target within range, nothing happens.


This will save you 50 points for other options (not entirely sure what those could be without knowing what list your going with.) While yes the Twin Lascannon will hit pretty far across the table with 48", I find the Helbrute is a good choice to run up at your opponent with Toughness 7 and 8 wounds. 
Comparing weapons the multi-melta has AP -4, which is pretty strong in this edition. The damage between the two weapons is comparable, the multi-melta has a higher chance for more damage once its within 12" (with rolling 2 dice and picking the better number). The Strength of the multi-melta is an 8, (compared to the lascannon's 9), this isn't a huge difference as most vehicle range from 6-7 with Land Raiders being an 8. Meaning more often you'll be rolling 3+ to wound for the most part (4+ against things like the Land Raider or Knight equivalents). Then in melee, the Fist is doing Strength 12 hits, (or spend 52 points for the Helbrute Hammer for the same Strength). Hitting for a set 3 damage at AP -3 and no penalty to hit (-1 penalty with the Hammer.)
That's how I'd go for anti-vehicle Helbrute. Which basically seems to be what these things were designed to go after in their basic loadout.


----------



## Jolnir

Thanks for the tips gents. I'll likely go with the base multi melta and HB fist. Just wanted some tips before I started painting.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwedeMarine

If your opponents are ok with it proxy the mini for a few games and try out the variations and see which best suits you. That way you're able to see which situations you're more likely to encounter and you can see which you prefer running.


----------



## Tzusam

I tried a hellbrute today against an IG player and gave him twinlinked lascannons and a missile launcher.
I was disappointed by far. Next game I'm gonna give him a multi-melta and a hellbrute fist and rush him to the front. It's a waste to let him stay in the back.
He is not good made for the ranged support role. Better take havocs then.


----------



## DkMiBuch

Haven't tried a game yet myself, but I'm trying to find some recommendations on how best to equip these guys.
I already have three rocking Multi-Meltas and Helbrute Fists, and just bought another one which I don't know what to do with.

Was thinking about either giving him

A. Power Scourge and Twin Heavy Bolter - Good for shooting infantry and engaging them in cc as well.
B. Helbrute fist and Power Scourge - 5 Helbrute Fists attacks along with 3 Power Scource attacks in cc does sound tempting!

Does anyone have experience to share with either of these load outs?


----------



## DeathKlokk

Loadout B is what I run for my Khorne army. Doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Deloth

My experiences have been a bit different.

I find the mixed role HB to be very lacking. Unlike our Loyalist counterparts who can pay a nominal price increase to get a Venerable, who has a 2+ BS, we are stuck at a 3+ base.

Where they can move and still shoot on 3s, we are reduced to 4s when moving. On single shot guns like a Multi-melta, missing 50% of the time is pretty bad.

The two builds I've had far better success with are the pure shooty (Twin Las/Missile Launcher) or full CC (Helbrute Fist/Scourge). These builds also make the best use of the Crazed ability, since on that 6 you shoot or pile in and do a full set of attacks, the most "free" damage you can get the better.

And if you want to punch things you'll defintely want the +1 attack on the fist for dual CC weapons. 5 Fist attacks and 3 Scourge is amazing!

You really need to specialize the Brutes to get the most out of them IMO.


----------



## DkMiBuch

DeathKlokk said:


> Loadout B is what I run for my Khorne army. Doesn't disappoint!





Deloth said:


> My experiences have been a bit different.
> 
> I find the mixed role HB to be very lacking. Unlike our Loyalist counterparts who can pay a nominal price increase to get a Venerable, who has a 2+ BS, we are stuck at a 3+ base.
> 
> Where they can move and still shoot on 3s, we are reduced to 4s when moving. On single shot guns like a Multi-melta, missing 50% of the time is pretty bad.
> 
> The two builds I've had far better success with are the pure shooty (Twin Las/Missile Launcher) or full CC (Helbrute Fist/Scourge). These builds also make the best use of the Crazed ability, since on that 6 you shoot or pile in and do a full set of attacks, the most "free" damage you can get the better.
> 
> And if you want to punch things you'll defintely want the +1 attack on the fist for dual CC weapons. 5 Fist attacks and 3 Scourge is amazing!
> 
> You really need to specialize the Brutes to get the most out of them IMO.


Thanks for your inputs, guys!
I went with the Helbrute Fist and Power Scourge like you suggest. Really looking forward to trying him out on the tabletop!


----------

